# Florida Ivory Millipede Diet



## Professor T (Sep 27, 2003)

I have two Florida Ivory Millipedes that are growing well, but I'm looking to provide them with a more varied diet. Does anyone have experience feeding them? 

Mine seem to eat Romaine lettuce and dried leaves best. Bananna, apple, cucumber, and flake goldfish food, all favorites of my African Giant Black Millipedes, seem to be ignored by Florida Ivory Millipedes.

Can anyone share food items that you have used with success for FL Ivories?


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't have experience with Florida Ivory Millipedes
butt i found them very pretty,...

it's a frustated that i can't find any European dealer or hobbyist that keeps more US inverts,....
there are some really nice milipedes species you all got there,...
like that Florida Ivory Millipede :}


----------



## ROACHMAN (Sep 27, 2003)

I feed mine cucumbers,, mushrooms and romaine lettuce they love it had this colony now for 10 years on this diet with no problems  :}


----------



## Mendi (Sep 27, 2003)

I pretty much feed my milli's on what ever veggie I've got handy that week, but always make sure they have some oak leaves to eat. This week mine got honeydo melon and romaine, next week will likely be cucumbers... If they don't care for thew veggie that i offered that week, they've always got the oak leaves and decaying branches to munch on


----------

